# Oil Filters/Synthetic Oil



## fastestsvx (May 3, 2013)

I have just recently purchased an 06 GTO and have worked in the auto parts world for the last 15 years. I wanted to clear up some of the myths regarding different brands of oil filters. Last time when the WIX representative came into our store, I had him cut open every brand and type of filter we sell to compare their internal differences. From what I've seen, I will never use a Fram of any grade or anything cheaper/generic than Fram.

All 3 versions of Fram XG, TG, HM filters and our house brand made by Fram used about half the pleats of filter media than the other filters. Also, disturbingly, they are the only ones to use cardboard top and bottom caps on the filter media which are cheaply glued together. Some of them even had areas where the glue didn't fully seal and you could see right through the filter. Their bypass valve was very cheap rubber and the spring at the top was a cheap piece of stamped steel. When cut apart, their cases feel flimsy and thinner than the others.

The AC Delco, Motorcraft, Bosch, Mobil 1, and K&N all had many more pleats that were tightly weaved and used steal top and bottom caps. Their bypass valves were much more pliable rubber and won't dry out as quickly from heat and time. They still all used the stamped steel spring but was of higher thickness.

The WIX filter is the only one to use a dedicated anti-backflow valve, and a steel coil spring instead of the stamped steel one. They also had the tightest pack of pleats of filter media. They are also about half the price of the K&N or Mobil 1. The only thing that really makes the K&N stand out is the fact it has the 1" nut on the bottom for easier removal on some applications and the case is thicker than the others for higher burst strength in extreme high performance applications.

In my opinion, run the slightly longer WIX 51522 or if price don't matter use the Mobil 1 M1-206, K&N HP2006 or the Amsoil EAO64. The extra filter media will increase efficiency and flow rates slightly.

Hope this helps, Greg


----------



## fastestsvx (May 3, 2013)

*Synthetic Oils*

As for oil qualities go, I had the oil rep do the bearing failure test on most of the name brand synthetics we stock in 5W30 to see which one holds up the best. This test doesn't test all aspects of oil but gives an indication of what oils coat and lubricate the best under extreme conditions...

I am by no means a big believer in Royal Purple but their oil did perform the longest before it locked up.
2nd Castrol Titanium
3rd Mobil 1 (not EP or Hi Mi)
4th Castrol Syntec
5th Valvoline SynPower
6th Pennzoil Platinum

The time between these failures were very close, some within a few seconds of each other so all of them are very close. I don't have exact times, we just wrote down longest to shortest times.

I am a fan of and use Amsoil (I'm from WI where its made) which I wish we could've tested and compared. From what I understand, it should easily surpass Royal Purple.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I started a new thread for you rather than have you post to an old thread......

Just curious, you say you're from WI, but your IP has you located out in Arizona. When did you leave WI?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There may be nuances in oil but I doubt anyone will ever see an oil related engine failure if they change it regularly. The filter however is more important.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> There may be nuances in oil but I doubt anyone will ever see an oil related engine failure if they change it regularly. The filter however is more important.


I agree. I only have ever heard of one guy who burned up his engine because he NEVER changed his oil. Don't know how many miles he got but he went for a few years before his old Dodge van quit on him.

More interesting to me was how bad the quality of Fram filters were and how good the cheaper Wix were. Used to use them (Fram) all the time but have switched to the Mobil 1 filter with Royal Purple every 8k miles. Expensive at nearly $10 a qt but going longer between oil changes helps a little to offset the cost.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Had an Plymouth Peon years ago. Put 175,000 miles on it, with just 2 oil changes! :lol::lol::lol: That engine never knocked, smoked or died on me (aside from a bad fuel pump). Diametrically opposed to that, I would change my Cadillacs' oil every 600 miles!!! (From indifference to ocd)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

johni53 said:


> .....snip.....Expensive at nearly $10 a qt but going longer between oil changes helps a little to offset the cost.


Buy it at WalMart, Costco, or Sam's Club. About $5 per qt. at those places.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FRAM's been around a long long time. The best filter? No, it's average like Purlolator and a few others. Why would someone put an average filter on a performance motor is beyond my ciphering. Buy and expensive piece of equipment then chince on the life blood to save a few $$ is just dumb. 

NAPA filters are made by WIX. WIX is Dana. WIX, Mobil, or K & N are the top choices. 13.00 for K&N is salty, so is repairing a motor due to oil neglect or shoddy maintenance.

Years ago I picked up on Amazon K&N filters for 5.99 each. I purchased about 8 or so and got free shipping. Watch Amazon for deals like this.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

As bad a rep as Fram has... I'm yet to see them sued all the time for engine failures. They clearly work just fine.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> FRAM's been around a long long time. The best filter? No, it's average like Purlolator and a few others. Why would someone put an average filter on a performance motor is beyond my ciphering. Buy and expensive piece of equipment then chince on the life blood to save a few $$ is just dumb.
> 
> NAPA filters are made by WIX. WIX is Dana. WIX, Mobil, or K & N are the top choices. 13.00 for K&N is salty, so is repairing a motor due to oil neglect or shoddy maintenance.
> 
> Years ago I picked up on Amazon K&N filters for 5.99 each. I purchased about 8 or so and got free shipping. Watch Amazon for deals like this.


Look everywhere. I picked up 5 Wix filters from Autozone at $5 a pop.


----------



## fastestsvx (May 3, 2013)

*Moved*



68greengoat said:


> I started a new thread for you rather than have you post to an old thread......
> 
> Just curious, you say you're from WI, but your IP has you located out in Arizona. When did you leave WI?


Left WI in November of 2005 for Phoenix AZ.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

fastestsvx said:


> I have just recently purchased an 06 GTO and have worked in the auto parts world for the last 15 years. I wanted to clear up some of the myths regarding different brands of oil filters. Last time when the WIX representative came into our store, I had him cut open every brand and type of filter we sell to compare their internal differences. From what I've seen, I will never use a Fram of any grade or anything cheaper/generic than Fram.
> 
> All 3 versions of Fram XG, TG, HM filters and our house brand made by Fram used about half the pleats of filter media than the other filters. Also, disturbingly, they are the only ones to use cardboard top and bottom caps on the filter media which are cheaply glued together. Some of them even had areas where the glue didn't fully seal and you could see right through the filter. Their bypass valve was very cheap rubber and the spring at the top was a cheap piece of stamped steel. When cut apart, their cases feel flimsy and thinner than the others.
> 
> ...


I use an ac filter on my gto mainly because I strive for originality whenever possible. I spent 12 years of my life in the auto parts business in the '70s,and I also did the cut open the filter thing. we even had a display on the counter for the customers to see. cut open a hastings filter and tell me what you see. they use "densite" for a filtering media with a heavy guage body and an "anti-drainback valve". that's a quality filter. Purolator, in my opinion is the crappiest filter made. especially their "group 7 " filters.


----------

